# (YBA) Kalath in Wicht's Lair



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

When Kalath lets them know of his interest in exploring Wicht's Lair, the Ancient Masters summon him and present him with a large Iron skull-topped Key and a map.  The map, they explain shows the way to the entrance to the lair and the key will open the front gate.

"To enter Wicht's lair," the ancient Masters explain, "You must first pass through a cemetery.  The cemetery is marked on the map.  The cemetery itself is a dangerous place and we think there may be hidden entrances into Wicht's lair in some of the tombs.  Be cautious however!

"The main entrance to the lair is found on the other side of the cemetery.  The top layer of the lair we believe to be inhabited by goblins and perhaps orcs as well."

Then as they send him on his way they wish him luck.

The journey to the cemetery is peaceful enough, almost too peaceful.  Kalath finds himself growing bored with inaction.  And then after what seems like an eternal journey he reaches the sight.  He stands on a hill overlooking a small private cemetery, scarcely two acres in size.  There are no tombs within it, only small tombstones.

A path winds around the cemetery fence, a fence that is admittedly rather large and ominous for such a small peaceful place.  There are two small figures seated in front of the large iron gate. 

It is the night of the sword and the moon is full illuminating the small valley below Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath
*Round:* Null
*Current Hits:* 13
*Total Hits:* 13

*Experience:* 3
*Saved Experience*: 3
*Natural Hits:* 5
*Yen:* 1.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Pick-axe (+1 damage on kama style), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 0-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1)[Left: 1]
Shove (x1)[Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Expert of the Phoenix style
Student of the Volcano

Dagger ready, Kalath approaches the gate.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Goblin Guards*

The two small figures, Kalath sees, are goblins, each holding a spear.  

"Halt!" says one of the goblins as Kalath approaches.

"Yeah," snarls the other goblin.  "Who goes there?"


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

"Kalath goes here. I have been sent to enter, and have to this key to unlock the gate." Kalath shows them the key.

Kalath looks at them. "Will you let me pass?" His hand holds the hilt of his dagger....


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

"He does have a key," says one goblin to the other.

"Bah!" spits the other, "The last group had a key too and the boss gives us a good sound, beating!  Wors'n when we ates his cat! Don't let no other groups of do-gooders through says the boss.  How do we knows yous is not a group of do-gooders?"

With a penetrating eye the goblin scrutinizes Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

"I am no 'do-gooder'... and I am obviously not a 'group'. A group would require more than one person. As your lord's orders were to not let groups of do-gooders through, and I am neither group nor do-gooder, I obviously can pass. I'm glad that this can be resolved so simply." Kalath nods his heads to the goblins and walks up to the gate.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Through the gate*

The goblins are still scratching their heads when Kalath turns the key in the lock.

_Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point_

The key turns easily and the gate swings silently open.

All seems well until Kalath steps across the gate's threshhold and then the world seems to change.  The night becomes greyer and the cemetery seems to grow before his eyes.  A cobbled path heads north through the cemetery in between two hills.  the moonlight shows a smaller stone strewn path leading off of the main path up the hill to Kalath's right, up to a columned building that Kalath knows he had not seen from outside the cemetery gate.  Likewise to his left  there seems to be a large crypt just beyond the top of the western hill.

Somewhere near, Kalath hears a wolf howl.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath shudders. "Wolves... most likley were, with my luck."

"The tombs, it was said... then to that crypt it is."

Wary, Kalath starts toward the crypt just beyond the top of the western hill.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath leaves the path and begins to climb the hill.  The climb is steep but not difficult.  Around him the tombstones glisten white in the moonlight.

Kalath reaches the top of the hill when a howl from the east grabs his attention.  It sounds so close.  Turning he can just make out a group of shadows moving around the columned building on the hill now almost a quarter of a mile east of him.  He cannot tell if they see him or not, but he is certain they are wolves of one sort or another.

As he pauses there observing, the ground moves under his feet.  He steps back a minute as he sees first hands and then arms erupting from the soil.

Two dead things are pulling themselves up from the very dirt.  Their stench is great and Kalath is certain he sees something wiggling in their skin.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Two zombies

*CR:* 2 each
*Hits:* 3 each
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* _-Undead, -Expert_ of the Cemetery


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

The zombie in front of Kalath moves deceptively swiftly, punching at Kalath's stomach.  The zombie behind Kalath brings both his fist up to deliver a crushing blow at Kalath's head.

_Zombie 1_: *The blizzard strikes next to the prairie; aggresively dodges the roar of the ape!*

_Zombie 2_: *The rabbit crushes the castle; shields against the descent of the invisible blade!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Charging at the zombies that have attacked him in this desolate wasteland, Kalath leaps and dodges to try and avoid their strikes, and finding an opening attempts to slice one of the zombies with his dagger!

Attack at Zombie #2: The wolf charges the wastelands; leaps over the violence of the battlements!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath slices into the one zombie for *1 hit* but the other punches him in the kidneys for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 2/3

The zombies continue to attack aggressively.  The second zombie, after having struck Kalath begins to claw, teeth bared.  The other stands still, hands like claws aimed at Kalath and the fighter feels an unholy chill eminating from it.

_Zombie 1_: *The astral panther withers the hells; avoids the foray of the shadow!*

_Zombie 2_: *The wolf ravages the lake; slides within the slash of the amphibian!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Seeing both zombies coming at him hard, Kaltath reels the back and thrusts out both his hands, flinging a small weighted at each zombie and knocking them back for a few seconds.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 2/3

The one zombie is a bit stunned from Kalath's trick and prances around a bit before striking out.  The other however continues its relentless attack.

_Zombie 1_: *The blizzard shreds the spring; parries the gaze of the orchid!*

_Zombie 2_: *The panther prances close to the marsh; protects against the motion of the spirit!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath presses his attack on the wounded zombie, using his newly-acquired steel chopsticks to wither away the zombie's life, leaping over it's violence as he does so!

Atttack at Zzombie #2: The chopstick beautifully withers the plain; leaps over the violence of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath tears the first zombie into pieces whilst avoiding the feeble attack of the other.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 3

The second zombie grossly parodies Kalath as he attacks, using his fingers as chopsticks.

_Zombie 2_: *The chopstick invades the delta; shields the chi of the fell dagger!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Current hits: 12

Moving as quickly as a spider, and with a spider's great relative strength, Kalath cuts into the zombie, and wards off it's attack!

Atttack at Zombie #1: The spider cuts the desert; wards off the aggression of the orchid!

(BTW, it is Zombie #1 that is left; by blows killed #2. Not all that important, though)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

oops - oh - well it would not have made a difference - no

The zombie blocks Kalath's attack and then kicks him for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 3

The zombie uses its arms as clubs and assaults Kalath.

_Zombie_: *The staff assaults the ricefield; protects against the touch of the ember!*  


Have you realized incidentally that as written you can use shove in a one on one fight in almost the exact same manner you would use dirty trick?  Strange but true.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, I did realize that. I've found Shove to be quite useful. Used it like that once or twice already.

Assuming one of his favorite styles, that of the dragon, Kalath strikes at the Zombie, attempting to open a burning and cave in its chest, all teh while dodging and redirecting the undead's attack.

Attack at Zombie #1: The dragon burns the caves; redirects the blood of the fell dagger!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

The zombie protects against the burning flames and embers and strikes Kalath over the head for *1 hit*

ooc - you know I was shocked when Drax beat that werewolf - i will be even more shocked if you don't beat this zombie


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 3

The zombie stops and shouts allowed in a hollow voice at its besting of Kalath in the previous exchange.  It's song is unnerving.  On the hill across the way the wolves answer with howls.

_Zombie_: *The dragon sings in the midst of the gate; avoids the rolling of the rain!*  

ooc - sadly this has to be my last post tonight - bed beckons - congrats on over 200 post in one day


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

ooc: Night Wicht... and I'll whup up on this Zombie, soon as I get another sig style . Over 20% of the moves I generate will be more than one hit now. This'll probably be one of my last posts, too.

Current Hits: 10

Attempting to dodge the zombie with a combination of ducking, proneness, and plain old avoiding, Kalath waits for an opening and hopes to strike.

Attack at Zombie #1: The monkey falls next to the savanna; avoids the punch of the fell dagger!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

The mere terror of the pitiful zombie's singing strikes a chord of fear in Kalath and as the unnatural fear grips him he takes *1 hit*.  There can be no mistake either of the chorus of howls breaking out in the cemetery.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 3

Done with its awful singing the zombie begins to mindlessly try to climb Kalath.  Or perhaps its thinking of shoving him into the ground.  Either way its not a super effective attack but it is annoying!

_Zombie_: *The spider seeks atop the pillars; averts the cut of the battlements!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Current Hits: 9

Growing frustrated, Kalath pulls out his spear, formerly that of a now-dead Kobold, and attempts to use to make this damn undead thing dead once more!

The spear drifts in the midst of the temple; averts the aggression of the air!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath deals *2 hits* of damage to the zombie with his spear.  The zombie, though badly wounded fights just as strong as ever.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 1

As soon as Kalath stabs the zombie with the spear it reacts with a dagger like punch, filled with strength.

_Zombie_: *The dagger annihilates the pond; fends off the punch of the sunflower!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Tired of the fight and glad that it is finally over, Kalath takes a small slate of stone and slams it across the zombie's head, splintering it's skull and driving the undead life out of it!

Chair Shot at Zombie #1!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*The wolves are coming!*

Kalath smashes the zombie and the fight is over.

_Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point_

As the zombie falls to the ground, Kalath is suddenly aware of the fact that the howlings have stopped.  Indeed he no longer can see the dark shapes around the building on the opposite hill.  How fast can wolves run a quarter of a mile?

About 50-100 yards away now is the crypt that Kalath was originally making for.  There is another large crypt just a little further away to the North-east.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

ooc: Hmm, I just realized that all fractions get rounded off to .5. This would mean that even if a CR 20 character faced a CR 19 monster he would get only .5 exp, and a CR 19 chracter who faced a CR 20 monster would get 1.5 exp. This seems somewhat wrong to me. Any chance of revising it to "round to the nearest .5"?
And I just realized that I have to update the exp gaining section... the new rule is that exp for multiple people is determined by adding up their total natural hits, then dividing the monster's total CR by that, then distributing among the party, right?

ic: Shivering and kicking at the dead bodies of the annoyinglu long-lasting zombies, Kalath continues towards the crypt he was originally heading for.

Edit: Nevermind the second paragraph, I realize that I did update it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Rounding to the nearest .5 might be a good idea, I am still toying with ways to do experience better in my head.

Kalath arrives quickly at the crypt.  It is of white stone and a small cobbled path runs from the steps leading up to it straight north.

There are two statues at the door of the crypt.  Each statue is of a woman crying, hands folded in entreaty.  Over the door of the crypt, even in the moonlight Kalath can read the words "No Mercy for the Children"


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

"No mercy, eh.... well, there shall be no mercy for what restless dead still inhabit this land."

Kalath strides to the door of the crypt and opens it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

The door swings open and from very near, Kalath hears a wolf howling.  Entering the tomb he shuts the door.  

It is not dark in the tomb.  Torches of blue light are ensconced on both the east and west wall creating an eerie effect.  There are two more statues of weeping women in this room, identical to those outside the tomb.  One is centered under each of the two torches.  Scenes on the walls depict children being dragged kicking and screaming from their mothers.  A large set of wooden doors on the south wall are carved with screaming mouths and groping hands.

Outside the door of the tomb Kalath hears something sniffing now and another howl, audible even through the stone walls and doors echoes through the air from somewhere just outside the crypt.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath glances backwards at the door. "Damn wolves... hope the door holds."

Kalath waits for a minute to see if anything opens or breaks down the door or anything else happens, then if nothing happens continues towards the door on the south wall.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Strangely the snuffling outside the door soon ceases and Kalath thinks he hears the sound of animals running from the door.

Satisfied he crosses to the wooden doors but as his hand reaches out to touch it a disembodied voice from somewhere close says, "Leave the children in peace."

The voice is deep, rich and caring, but the tone is slightly menacing.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath jumps at the voice, but disregards it and opens the door.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*The Statues Move!*

Though Kalath tries to ignore the voice, he cannot ignore what happens next.  As he reaches for the door a second time, there is a movement in the air on either side of him.  The very shadows seem to be being drawn into the stone of the statues.  

*"Leave the children alone!!"* says the voice again, more harshly and this time Kalath knows he sees the mouth on the statue against the east wall move with the words.  The hands of the statues are no longer raised in entreaty, but now they are clenched in anger!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath ignores the voice again, and reaches for the door a third time, hopefully ready to accept the consequences.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Not suprisingly, as Kalath reaches for the door a third time, the voice once more speaks, "You shall leave the children in peace!!!"

This time the statues move more swiftly, arising from their kneeling position, moving to attack the trespassing warrior before he can open the door.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Statue Guardians*

Statue Guardians
*CR:* 5
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Toughness, Master of the Silent Cherry Blossum, Master of the Sleeping Mountain


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

*Statues attack!*

The statues move to attack Kalath

_Statue 1:_ *The chopstick rains upon the tower; dodges the edge of the vermin!*

_Statue 2:_ *The crab flips before the fountain; defends against the gaze of the vermin!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath sighs, and says to himself, "Yes, I just had to wake them up. What an amazingly good idea."

Flipping out the bladed fan he recently purchased from his sleeve, he takes the fan in his hand and opens it, slashing at the guardians with it. He uses the fan to defend him again the rain of furiously energetic blows that come from the guardians.

Attack at Statue #1: The whispering fan devours the caves; fends off the energy of the rain!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Kalath deals *2 hits* to the statue before dodging their massive blows.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Statues attack!*


*Round:* 2
*Hits Left: 6/4

The statues move to attack Kalath again.

Statue 1: The chopstick assails the badlands; conceals the roar of the willow!

Statue 2: The rose petal bows underneath the volcano; averts the energy of the mist!
** 

ooc - sorry about the lack of flavor - I am pretty tired tonight and probably will turn in early.  My brain is shutting off - I can feel it *


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm tired here too... and I think I might be slightly sick .

Attack at Statue #1: The scorpion rides across the savanna; parts the terror of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Kalath dodges the blow from the statue behind him but as he moves to strike the other, it connects for *1 hit* with its stone hard punch.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Statues attack!*


*Round:* 3
*Hits Left: 4/6

After striking Kalath the first statue lifts its arms in triumph and a booming noise echoes through the air.  For a moment it looks as if a diamond is glistening in the statues forehead and then the vision is gone and Kalath must heed the statue behind him trying to rip his head off!

Statue 1: The thunder appears atop the glade; guards against the tempest of the cat!

Statue 2: The rose petal obliterates the badlands; defends against the touch of the spirit!
** 

I notice these girls like rose petals.*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Current Hits: 12

Assuming the mantis stance, Kalath waits until the statue is nearly upon him and then sucker punches it!

Atttack at Statue #1: The mantis sucker punches the palace; fends off the pain of the orchid!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Kalath punches the statue _(ouch)_ and it takes *1 hit*.  He managed to keep the other one from ripping his head off but in the process he still takes *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Left:* 3/6

The first statue continues its strange behavior, seemingly ignoring the punches of Kalath, though his punches are cracking the stone.  It stands and sings a song of sad beauty and horrible chaos.  Meanwhile the other statue continues to try and tear Kalath apart.

_Statue 1:_ *The manticore becomes one with the pond; sings by the chaos of the lily!*

_Statue 2:_ *The raven assaults the tundra; silences the push of the bamboo!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Prancing with renewed confidence, Kalath continues his attack while parrying the statue's thrusts.

Attack at Statue #1: The toad prances across the dungeon; parries the thrust of the comet!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Again kalath deals *1 hit* to the one statue whilst taking *1 hit* from the statue behind him.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Left:* 2/6

The first statue seems done with its singing and tries to defend itself against Kalath even as her sister bashes him from behind.

_Statue 1:_ *The staff parts the city; defends against the touch of the teardrop!*

_Statue 2:_ *The scorpion bashes the coast; protects against the tempest of the rainbow!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Current Hits: 10

Kalath moves quickly as a rat, striking the statue and stopping its speedy flower attacks!

Attack at Statue #1: The rat strikes the river; silences the speed of the lily!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

In what is quickly becoming a pattern, Kalath delivers *1 hit* to the statue in front of him even as the statue behind him bashes him for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits Left:* 1/6

Both statues attack aggresively this time, pushing Kalath hard.

_Statue 1:_ *The falcon vanquishes the caves; parries the aggression of the amphibian!*

_Statue 2:_ *The dragon scourges the vale; wards off the pain of the fortress!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Sighing with relief, Kalath pulls out a 2 by 4 he kept just for this purposes and break it across the statue's head.

Chair Shot at Statue #1!

Now, I don't know exactly how this works... but if I still have to defend from the other statue here is my defensive move: The frog destroys the well; absorbs the throw of the clouds!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

that is how I would work it yes...

Kalath takes out the first statue and it collapses on the ground into small pieces of stone.  A shadowy shape filled with an inner light rushes from it skywards.  

_"Foolish..."_ comes the whisper and then the shape is gone.

The second statue is still fighting however and its dragon attack is hardly to be bested with a frog style defense.  It strikes Kalath for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Left:* 6

The last statue continues to attack

_Statue 2:_ *The dagger rides through the caves; averts the cut of the flame!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

ooc: Heh, Wicht, in the end you will pass me in post count. It's thread like this (GM threads) that will do it.

Current Hits: 9

Kalath takes up the same flowerly style that the statues so recently used and attacks with it!

The staid rose petal lies over the caves; grasps the drive of the sun!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Man I don't like either of those moves 
I will assume Kalath has the better record though

Kalath deals *1 hit* to the statue.[/b]


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Left:* 5

The last statue backs away for a minute and again Kalath thinks he sees a light like a gem flash on the statues forehead.

_Statue 2:_ *The toad lies near the river; fends off the violence of the reptile!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Current Hits: 9

Kalath uses the small flash of light to illuminate his way, and attacks, devastating the statue, the bright flash stopping darkness from descending in the room for a time!

Attack at Statue #2: The manticore illuminates the forest as it mercilessly devastates the river; quells the descent of the shadow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Kalath unleashes and does *1 hit* to the statue


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

*Round:* 9
*Hits Left:* 4

The statue arcs one arm high and then swoops in an underhand attack with the curved stone. 

_Statue 2:_ *The scorpion cuts the ravine; parries the push of the ember!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Current Hits: 9

Pulling out the big thomping hammer he got during his last adventure, Kalath tries to crush the statue, striking at it, hopefully to cause a flat mesa with the top sheared off!

The hammer strikes on top of the mesa; fends off the motion of the root!

ooc: It's one *biiiiig* hammer... +3 damage, oh ya!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Finally, Kalath using his hammer, strikes the statue atop its head and it crumbles into so many small stones.  A shadow filled with a soft light rises into the air.

"_beware..._" it whispers and then is gone.

The blue light from the torches fades just a bit.

_Kalath recieves 2 experience points_


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Updated version of Kalath.
Purchased Master of the Phoenix
Saved 1 exp

*Round:* Null
*Current Hits:* 14
*Total Hits:* 14

*Experience:* 1
*Saved Experience*: 4
*Natural Hits:* 6
*Yen:* 1.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Pick-axe (+1 damage on kama style), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 0-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1)[Left: 1]
Shove (x1)[Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Master of the Phoenix style
Student of the Volcano


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

If nothing else happens, Kalath walks back to the door and tries to open it again, hoping that he is as prepared for the new consequences he is sure to face as he was for the statues.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

The door opens smoothly and easily.  Beyond is a single large chamber with sarcophigi lining the walls, a dozen in all.  There is nothing else in the room.

The sarcophigi are all of painted stone and the bodies painted on the front are of figures frozen in horror.  A scritching-scratching sound fills the room as if many small claws were digging fruitlessly through rock.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath walks to the closest one and opens it....


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

There is a heavy padlock on the outside of the sarcophigus.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath chuckles. "Hello there, Mr. Padlock... I'd like you to meet my good friend, Mr. *Big Freaking Hammer*!"

Kalath introduces Mr. Padlock to Mr. Big Freaking Hammer.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

The padlock shatters under the weight of the hammer and hits the floor.  Kalath can now freely open the stone sarcophigi and does.

Is he prepared for what he sees?

For what he sees is a small child perhaps 6 years old, dressed in rags with bloody fingers from clawing at the door of the sarcophigus.  Indeed there are scratch marks all over the bottom of the lid.  A quick look shows a small hole in the top of the sarcophigus.  Perhaps for air?  Perhaps for food or water?

The pale skinned child shivers with fear for a moment and then as his eyes dilate and he sees Kalath more clearly, the fear is replaced by another, harder to discern emotion.  Perhaps gratitude?  Perhaps hunger?

_"I am so hungry."_ whispers the child pleadingly, and then, as if remembering_"My brothers and sisters."_

The child's gaze turns to the other sarcophigi and Kalath is aware that the room is still filled with the sound of scritching-scratching and he realizes that all 11 of the other sarcophigi must have a child in them as well.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath goes to open the other sarcophigi, breaking off the padlocks as necessary. He opens the sarcophigi starting from the back of the room, so that once all twelve are opened he has worked his way back to the very first one he opened, right next to the door.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath walks to the back of the room followed by the wide eyed child.  

Smashing the padlock is as easy as it was on the first and soon the door is opened and a small girl, perhaps five, dressed in rags stumbles out.  Her hands are also bleeding and she stares at Kalath for a moment and then at the small boy and she turning back to Kalath smiles angelicly and points to the next sarcophigus.

The second one is opened and a small boy perhaps four, stumbles into Kalath's arms.

He sniffs at Kalath for a moment, his hands clutching Kalath's sleeve.  The girl and the other boy pull him away and stare from Kalath to the next sarcophigus.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath continues opening the sarcophigi.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath smashes open the fourth padlock.  The eyes of the two bigger children grow wide with delight as the hold back the smaller, squirming boy.  Out steps an older boy, perhaps eight.  He too has been clawing at the door of his prison and he too is pale and thin with a hungry look.

He looks at Kalath and then at the other three and then he smiles and moves aside to allow Kalath to open the other eight.

As Kalath smashes the fifth padlock the smallest one begins squirming worse against his constraints.  _"I'm hungry,"_ he whines.

The fifth child is another girl, perhaps seven.  She licks her lips and impetously gives Kalath a kiss on his cheek.  As she does so, she sniffs at his skin and then moves aside.

The sixth sarcophigus contains another girl, perhaps six, perhaps five.  She stares at Kalath with wide eyes, but the older girls pull her back and stare at kalath with wide, happy eyes.  They wait for him to open the other six.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kalath thinks to himself .o0 (10:1 odds that I'm about to get eaten)
Kalath stops opening sarcophigi for the moment, and moves to the door. "How about you six see to freeing the rest of your siblings?"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

whew - I was starting to get worried about you - you'll see why shortly 

As Kalath backs towards the door he bumps into one of the kids, one of the girls.  How did that youngster get behind him?  She stares at him with wide, hungry eyes and licks her lips.

_"We'll need your hammer"_ says the oldest boy smiling and Kalath now notices the boys teeth.  They are like needles.  The children move in closer now, each one smiling.

_"Now can I eat?"_ asks the young, squirmy boy.

_"Yes dear,"_ says his older sister.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Wicht's Waifs*

*Wicht's Waifs*

*CR:* 2 each
*Hits:* 2 each
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers*: Dirty Trick, Shove, Chair Shot


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Wicht's Waifs*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *Wicht's Waifs
> 
> CR: 2 each
> Hits: 2 each
> ...




ooc: Wouldn't they have to be CR of at least 4 to have all those powers?
A CR 2 could have Dirty Trick, a CR 3 could have Chair Shot too, and a CR 4 could have Shove also with 3 exp left over for something else, right?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 1
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

Four of the children rush to attack Kalath while the last two (5 & 6) hold back to see what Kalath plans on doing.  They claw, kick, punch and bite making it hard for Kalath to focus on anyone of them for long.

_Waif 1:_ *The claw tracks higher than the ravine; dominates the edge of the foul!*
_Waif 2:_ *The fan kicks the delta and ferociously leaps over the flame; grasps the roar of the leaf!*
_Waif 3:_ *The fist decimates the pond; sinuously shields the pain of the shield!*
_Waif 4:_ *The rose petal burns the madlands; parts the drive of the foul!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wicht's Waifs*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc: Wouldn't they have to be CR of at least 4 to have all those powers?
> A CR 2 could have Dirty Trick, a CR 3 could have Chair Shot too, and a CR 4 could have Shove also with 3 exp left over for something else, right? *




CR2 = 10 exp total
Dirty trick = 3
Shove = 2
Chair Shot = 5
total = 10

Monsters do not have to wait till their second hit to have powers thus goblins at 1 cr often are students of the spear.  Dirty trick and shove can be bought at one time as kalath himself did in his first adventure.  I will grant the three powers  together in 6 on 1 make for a tough fight, I am just glad you did not let all 12 out!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

By the way as you are solo - if you decide to run I won't make you start all over - we'll just have kalath run to safety...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wicht's Waifs*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *CR2 = 10 exp total
> Dirty trick = 3
> Shove = 2
> Chair Shot = 5
> ...



Dang, didn't realize that. Monsters get more exp than PCs . A PC with 1 natural hit has 0 exp . While a monster with one natural hit has 5 exp .


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *By the way as you are solo - if you decide to run I won't make you start all over - we'll just have kalath run to safety... *



Thanks, I'll probably have to take advantage of running away unless I get really lucky.
BTW, what would happen if I killed a couple then ran? Would I get exp for the couple I killed?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

Yeah - why not - I have been giving experience to those that get knocked out of a fight


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wicht's Waifs*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Dang, didn't realize that. Monsters get more exp than PCs . A PC with 1 natural hit has 0 exp . While a monster with one natural hit has 5 exp . *




there is a logical reason for this - otherwise rats, dogs, and cats, those vicious CR 1 animals would have to buy leather armor


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

Current Hits: 13

Sighing, Kalath strikes one of the deadly waifs with his spear.

At Waif #1: The spear strikes next to the tundra; dodges the roar of the ember!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

Laughing, the 5th waif shoves Kalath, causing him to miss with his spear.  The positive effect of this is that those around him failed to get a good shot in.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 1
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

The first waif, the one Kalath had tried to skewer holds back as does the last waif, but the other four continue to try and get a good hit in.

_Waif 2:_ *The toad storms the mesa; parries the speed of the leaf!*
_Waif 3:_ *The monkey rends the savanna; scatters the thrust of the sun!*
_Waif 4:_ *The manta ray charges the badlands; averts the rising of the clouds!*
_Waif 5:_ *The needle flies above the mesa; shields the foray of the cat!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

ooc: This could quickly get annoying  Maybe one of them will get a Phoenix move, they sure are generating enough  

Current Hits: 14 (last post was a mistake)
Kalaths attacks the Waif that shoved him last round, attempting to obliterate the vermin!

At Waif #5: The manta ray obliterates the caves; spins facing the motion of the vermin!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *ooc: This could quickly get annoying  *




Kids can be like that 

 
Waif 1: The dagger shouts before the hells; defends against the speed of the steam!
Waif 6: The kama strikes on top of the forest; conceals the kick of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

Kalath strikes the hungry waif for *1 hit* but is bitten by two of the others (3 & 6) and takes 2 hits.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 3
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 1 / 2

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

The fifth and sixt waif hold back this time and the other four attack!

_Waif 1:_ *The fist swims with the groto; scatters the roar of the weapon!*
_Waif 2:_ *The tree speaks next to the vineyard; conceals the punch of the stone!*
_Waif 3:_ *The chimera assails the castle; parts the onslaught of the steel!*
_Waif 4:_ *The owl crushes the coast; waves away the assailment of the soul while it cautiously wards off the foray of the invisible blade!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

ooc: What can stop a Chair Shot (ie, make it end up not inflicting that 1 automatic damage, and in such a way that the use is still counted)? Shove? Dirty Trick? Another Chair Shot? Anything?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

I think I would rule that the first chair shot superseded anything else.  

In the same line I have been thinking the only thing a shoved person should be able to do is shove another. 

So basically - chair shots take precedence if done first and prevent shoving, chair shots and dirty tricks from the one hit.

Shoves prevent dirty tricks and chair shots if done first, but not shoves.

And dirty trick merely wipes all the moves clean but cannot be used if the fighter has been shoved or chair whacked.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

ooc: K, thanks for the ruling. It may come back to haunt me, but for now it means I can whup up on Waif #5 . BTW, someday we need to really take the time to make up some consistent rules for timing of attacks, what can be responded to (and with what), what can't be responded to, what can be used to respond, what can't be used to respond, and so on. But that's for some later time.

Current Hits: 12

Kalath introduces Waif #5 to Mr. Big Freaking Hammer.

Chair Shot at Waif #5!

Defensive move: The monkey impales the madlands; shields the tempest of the snow!

ooc: Heh, that's one down... let's see how many I can get before I have to turn tail and run.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

about timing - I was giving it a lot of thought last night and  you really should be going last at least until after you have used your dirty trick - which means that all of the remaining 5 will post before you now.

The last waif sinks his teeth into Kalath.  *Chair shot*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

As Kalath smashes into the fifth child, crumpling its small body, the other one sinks his needle like teeth into Kalath for *1 hit* even as another crushes Kalath's foot for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

[*Round:* 4
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / - / 2

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 

All five of the waifs attack.  One of them bites Kalath and Kalath can't shake the child off!

_Waif 1:_ *CHAIR SHOT!!*
_Waif 2:_ *The ki-rin slashes underneath the volcano; blocks the cut of the leaf!*
_Waif 3:_ *The rat attacks the savanna; reduces the throw of the soul! *yen**
_Waif 4:_ *The fist slays the marsh; swims on top of the rolling of the thorn!*
[1]Waif 6:[/i] *The panther shatters the island; blocks the onslaught of the comet! *yen**


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

Current hits: 10

Kalath attacks Waif #6: The jaguar glides facing the plain; reduces the throw of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*ouch!*

The first waif sinks his teeth into Kalath.  Kalath swings at the 6th waif and hits him for *1 hit* only to have two of the other waif's do *2 hits* of damage to Kalath.

Perhaps, a nagging voice in Kalath's head suggests, discretion will be the better part of valor.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 5
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / - / 1

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 2, 3, 4 

All five of the waifs attack.  One of them bites Kalath and Kalath can't shake the child off!

_Waif 1:_ *The falcon moves before the city; shreds the quickening of the comet!*
_Waif 2:_ *Chair Shot!*
_Waif 3:_ *The crab decimates the city; quietly shields the descent of the four winds!*
_Waif 4:_ *The fist tracks near the vale; parries the rising of the vermin!*
_Waif 6:_ *The hammer rains upon the ravine; quells the touch of the teardrop as it sweeps with the foray of the reptile!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 23, 2002)

ooc: The really annoying thing right now is that even if I do kill another, I don't get any more exp  Gotta kill three for that. And why can't I get their moves... seems like half of their moves are weapons I have . I, on the other hand, get flowers and animals .

Current Hits: 8

Kalath thinks .o0 (It does look like discretion will end up being the better part of valor....)

Attack at Waif #6: The cherry blossum ravages the savanna; conceals the stab of the comet!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

Kalath brilliantly avoids the wounded waif's attack and silences him forever.  But he can't escape the teeth of the one biting him nor can he escape the punch of another.  Kalath takes another *2 hits* total.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

*Round:* 5
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / - / -

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 3, 4 

All five of the waifs attack.  One of them bites Kalath and Kalath can't shake the child off!

_Waif 1:_ *The rat mangles the ruins; parries the chaos of the weapon!*
_Waif 2:_ *The snake leaps on top of the swamp; protects against the drive of the rain!*
_Waif 3:_ *Chair Shot!*
_Waif 4:_ *Chair Shot!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 24, 2002)

> All five of the waifs attack.



You mean "all four", right?

Current Hits: 6

Attack at Waif #1, follow-through to Waif #2: The phoenix bows atop the foothills; shields the throw of the eyes!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

yes 4

The two waifs biting Kalath draw blood and distract Kalath as he attacks the first waif.  The first waif laughs and socks Kalath in the nose.  On the bright side, the Kalath manages to hold the other waif off and so only takes *3 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

*Round:* 6
* Hits remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / - / -

*Dirty Tricks Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4
*Shoves Not Used:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 
*Chair Shots Not Used:* 

All four of the waifs attack.  
_Waif 1:_ *The mongoose torments the castle; negates the drive of the battlements! *yen**
_Waif 2:_ *The fist scourges the swamp; absorbs the blood of the river!*
_Waif 3:_ *The wolf slides next to the ravine; conceals the touch of the orchid!*
_Waif 4:_ *The blizzard swims within the badlands; parries the storm of the ape!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath decides that discretion really _is_ the better of valor, and gets outta this tomb!

Shove at Waif #1
Defensive move: The sleeping tiger slides near the badlands; quells the cut of the fell dagger!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath wisely flees for his life, out the door, past the crumbled statues.  He takes one more hit as one of the waifs kicks him as he runs by but he does manage to get out with his life.

_He gains 1/2 and experience from the lesson._

The waifs give pursuit for but an instant and then the statues outside the tomb move and block the doors.  The waifs lay into the statues and the statues into the waifs but Kalath does not stop to watch the results.  

There is a small path going north from this crypt.  There is the hill to Kalath's right going down to the main path or there is an open, rolling expanse of grave covered earth to Kalath's left.  As he flees, which way does he run?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath decides that he has had enough of the path, and moves into the grave-covered area, ready to face zombies, skeletons, and werewolves.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath races east for a few minutes until the crypt and its occupants are well behind him.  He finds himself in the middle of tombstones as far as he can see in all directions.  Of course this may be because he is in a small valley running north and south.  Just east of him the ground slopes up again and there at the top of a small rise he sees a lone tree.

It is very large and barren with great branches framed against the starlit sky.  Suspended on ropes are what appears to be many bodies.  At least they look like bodies but it is hard to say in the dark.  What does seem certain is that there are large creatures prowling underneath the tree.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath cautiously approaches the tree.
Kalath thinks .o0 (10:1 that I run away from this even faster than I ran away from those waifs)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

As Kalath creeps nearer to the tree he sees that yes, it is dead bodies hung by their necks which swing from the tree.  He also sees that the two large creatures are large canines, likely wolves, with eyes that glare red in the night.  As kalath takes this in he hears a twig snap behind him.  

As he pivots to see what the noise is, he hears a growl and is just able to avoid the massive jaws lunging for his face.  It is a large wolf and as the beast readies itself for another attack, there is a howl from the beasts behind Kalath.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Wolf
CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Master of the Infernal Wolf, Expert of the Fang


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Left:* 3

The wolf growls. It barks and snaps at Kalath, circling him.  It seems almost as if it is simply biding it time before really attacking and yet Kalath is sure that one wrong step will spell a seriously nasty flesh wound!

*The fang dances in the midst of the palace; protects against the punch of the thorn!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath steps forward and raises a small part of a grave he found, smashing it down on the wolf's head!

Chair Shot at Wolf!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

ahh - the first signature hit I get against you and look what you do 

The wolf staggers back, taking *1 hit*.  But then it launches itself at Kalath once more as a second wolf leaps into the fray from behind Kalath.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Left:* 2 / 3

The injured wolf is cautious now, darting in to snap at Kalath and then pulling back.  The other wolf takes advantage of the distraction caused by the first to try and butt its head into Kalath's stomach.

_Wolf 1:_ *The blizzard dodges in the midst of the wetlands; averts the rolling of the sun! *yen**

_Wolf 2:_ *The raven punches upon the desert; parts the rolling of the wyrm!*
 

last post of the night - congragulations on not getting eaten yet


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

ooc: Of course that's what I did . I took Dirty Trick, Shove, _and_ Chair Shot for a reason, you know . I decided early on that I stood a much better chance of surviving if I made sure that I was self-sufficient in terms of being able to stop myself from gettign killed by sig style moves. Heck, if I hadn't taken this route, Kalath, Valshee, Tentai, or Dalamar would all have died multiple times!
And I guess this is my last post of the night too.

Kalath attacks the injured wolf, attempting to cause lakes and rivers of blood to spurt from the animal with the aid of his new claw!

Kalath attacks Wolf #1: The claw flies underneath the lake; dodges the offensive of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath beautifully defends himself from the first wolf and slipping on his claws he lands a swift blow that leads the animal dead.  The other wolf however launches into Kalath and strikes him for *1 hit*.  Even as Kalath recovers and prepares to attack the remaining wolf, one more joins the fray.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Left:* - / 3 / 3

The one wolf again launches into Kalath whilst the newcomer leaps upon Kalath's back!

_Wolf 2:_ *The staff punches the desert; avoids the gaze of the stars!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The manticore rides upon the vale; averts the quickening of the shield!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Current Hits: 13

Kalath punches the wolf while dodging its attacks!

Attack at Wolf #3: The manticore punches across the pillars; dodges the rising of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

As Kalath throws the one wolf off of him to the ground, the wolf takes *1 hit*.  The other wolf meanwhile again charges into Kalath.  Kalath takes 1 hit.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Left:* - / 3 / 2

The second wolf, after hitting the ground and yelping tries once more to jump on Kalath!  Meanwhile the wolf that has been so annoying in punching into Kalath goes wild and leaps for Kalath's throat.

_Wolf 2:_ *The wolf decimates the well; guards against the thrust of the willow!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The rabbit burns the pond; shreds the drive of the bird!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Current Hits: 12

Kalath continues his attack on the wounded, attempting to penetrate the wolf's thick fur with his dagger!

Attack at Wolf #3: The rat penetrates the plain; protects against the terror of the chi!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

Kalath focuses on the injured wolf and hitting it again does *1 hit* of damage to it.  However, the other wolf, leaping at Kalath with open jaws does *3 hits* of damage to the lone fighter.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Left:* - / 3 / 1

Both wolves charge in this time!

_Wolf 2:_ *The claw charges the lake; conceals the offensive of the bamboo!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The spider vanquishes the tundra; tumbles underneath the descent of the chi!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

ooc: Grrrr, I didn't notice that it got the wolf style . If I had I would have Shoved it .

Current Hits: 9

Kalath presses the attack, attempting to drop the wounded wolf with a well-thrown stone!

Attack at Wolf #3: The spider splits the swamp; redirects the tempest of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

I was wondering about that 

Kalath strikes the wolf dead whilst holding the other one at bay.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Left:* - / 3 / -

Perhaps it is the smell of blood, but the remaining wolf goes crazy!

_Wolf 2:_ *The lizard cruelly annihilates the desert; silences the thrust of the honor!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

ooc: Well, at least I didn't make a mistake like that in a really deadly fight . I'll have to watch closer for sig styles from now on.

Current Hits: 9

Kalath attacks the lone remaining wolf, swooping and gliding in upon it like an owl and mounting a ferocious onslaught on it!

Attack at Wolf #2: The timid owl lies atop the palace; reduces the onslaught of the lava as it glides higher than the cut of the spirit!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

Is Kalath being timid?  The wolf seems to sense the fear and delivers a blow for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Left:* - / 3 / -

The wolf, exultant charges... with the speed of a turtle.  It all seems like slow motion...

_Wolf 2:_ *The turtle charges the mesa; silences the rolling of the chi!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Current Hits: 8

As the wolf charges slowly, Kalath assumes the position of the Lotus Blossum and punches the wolf, fending off its slashing fangs!

Attack at Wolf #2: The lotus blossum punches close to the pond; fends off the slash of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The wolf moves so slow that it is easy for Kalath to score *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Left:* - / 2 / -

Standing on its hind legs, the wolf attempts to use its claws to mark Kalath.

_Wolf 2:_ *The monkey tranquilly shreds the marsh; reduces the terror of the lightbeam!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Current Hits: 8

Kalath attempts to flip over the wolf and stab the beast with his speedy dagger!

Attack at Wolf #2: The fox flips below the mesa; quells the speed of the fell dagger!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath flips into the air and the wolf scratches him slightly for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Left:* - / 2 / -

Still walking on its hind legs, the wolf attempts to body slam into Kalath!

_Wolf 2:_ *The crane wracks the mesa; protects against the violence of the stars!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Current Hits: 8

Unsheathing his sword, Kalath swings it so fast it seems to sing, aiming to disembowel the wolf!

Attack at Wolf #2: The sword sings on top of the ricefield; dominates the kick of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

A swing of the sword and the wolf lies dead.  

_Kalath recieves 1.5 experience points._

Around Kalath the night is relatively silent now except for the lone chirping of crickets and the creaking branches of the massive tree with its grisly ornaments.  

Kalath can see no features in the small valley except for the tree on the hill above him and the many tombstones on the ground.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath walks through the tombstones, investigating if he finds anything of interest, and heading to the tree if he doesn't find anything of interest.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

It is really hard to read the tombstones in the dark so Kalath makes his way up to the tree.  There a dozen bodies swing silently from the great limbs.  There is a sign of some sort staked into the ground not far from the tree but it can't be read in the dark.

The tree is on the top of the hill and the land slopes down in every direction.  About a quarter of a mile to the east, there appears to be a large crypt of some sort with many torches alight on its pillars.  There also appears to be another crypt about a quarter of a mile north of the tree.

Tombstones litter the ground in every direction.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath first tires to read the sign, then heads towards the lighted crypt to the east.

"Might as well head towards the light, heh."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

When he squint real hard, Kalath can just make out Tree...dead...lucky on the sign but the other words are impossible to make out in the light.

Kalath encounters nothing unusual on his way to the crypt, but as he is about halfway there he notices what appears to be a well, just off to his right, a short distance away.  A cobbled path, glistening white in the moonlight leads north from the well.

Strangely there are no paths leading to the large, well lit crypt.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath makes his way to the crypt, path or no path.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath approaches the crypt and realized he was wrong about its size.  Its not just large, is huge.  Looking almost like some sort of marble capitol building, there are massive steps leading up to the double doors of the crypt.  13 pillars line the front, each covered with smoking torches.  Thirteen statues line the porch of the crypt, statues of wolves curled around and besides the pillars.

At the top of the front arch is engraved *WICHT*.
And just below that the words, *"May he Rest in Peace forever."*.  

Some distance south of the crypt, Kalath can see movement amongst the tombstones.  Around the Crypt itself nothing is currently stirring.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

"So... this is his tomb... the tomb of Wicht."
"May he rest in peace... and leave me alone while I loot his tomb... heh heh heh."
"And it looks like _I_ will be the first to reach here... the first to truly enter the tomb itself."

Kalath continues to chuckle as he ascends the stairs, his eyes set on the door into the tomb of death.

If he can, Kalath opens the door... and enters the tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The doors to the massive crypt swing easily open to the touch.  The room that the doors open onto is large.  OVerhead, gargoyl statues peer down at Kalth and statues of wolves adorn the room everywhere.  A pale figure flits here and there among the statues.

To the south a wolf howls.

The pale figure leaves the satues and approaches Kalath.  It is a man, or was a man maybe.  The form is that of a man dressed in expensive clothes.  But the form is also semi-transperent.

"_Greetings,_" says the spectre, "_I am Willford, the caretaker and you are a trespasser.  The master is expecting no visitors and I would caution you to leave before you get hurt_."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

"Thank you for the warning, Willford. Sadly, I will not be following your advice. Good day."

Kalath continues onward.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

There are two massive doors, the twins of those on the outside of the tomb across on the eastern wall of the room.  Kalath strides forward to the doors and the spectre laughs.

_"Little man,"_ he says, _"You are out of your depth.  You think to rob graves but you have yet seen only the prisons of Lord Wicht.  Should you proceed you will be very lucky to live.  Nevertheless, i will not stop you, I am only the warden, I leave the guarding to others."_


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

"Good. We will see how the guards do."

Kalath opens the doors and continues deeper into the tomb.

ooc: Last post for the night. Sleep needed.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The inner doors swing easily out and Kalath walks through.  Kalath sees a great cathedral like room with a high arched ceiling.  Massive stairs to either side of Kalath lead up to a balcony that encompasses the eastern, southern and northern walls. The floor is of slick polished marble and the entire room is lit by thousands of candles ensconced on the walls.  There are red wall hangings and murals of fire, wolves and skulls.  

A massive marble sarcophigus rest on a massive block of granite on the eastern edge of the room.  Seated before the coffin is a winged man, holding a large spear and dressed in a white robe.  The spear is made of solid steel and is eight feet in length.  His wings are like those of a massive bat and his eyes seem to burn with an inner fire.  Otherwise he looks like the perfect image of the perfect man

As Kalath enters the room, the winged man rises and his wings flex and a hot breeze flows past Kalath.

Behind Kalath Willford laughs.  

"_Kill him Dizrinantus_" says Willford and the massive doors slam shut.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Dizrinantus, Guardian of Wicht's Tomb*

You can't say you weren't warned...

*Dizrinantus*
*CR:* 20
*Hits:* 20
*Yen Factor:* 6
*Possessions:* Steel Spear (+3 to spear moves)

*Powers:* 
_Perfect Master of the Infernal Hell_, 
_Master of the Steel spear_, 
_Master of the Dark Claw_, 
_Master of the Ancient Cemetery_, 
_Master of the Secret Gate_, 
_Fist of Fury_ (x4), 
_Dirty Trick, 
Shove, 
Chair Shot_.
 

Dizzy has the higher CR - thus Kalath posts any moves first.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: Does running way still work like normal?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *ooc: Does running way still work like normal? *




Yes 

the doors open out and you aren't locked in...

Figures you would find the most powerful opponent in the cemetery on your second try


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: I now see where the bit about the first level containing CRs of 1 to 20 comes from  Wonder how long it'll take for someone to get rid of good old Dizrin and open up the next level.

"Well, first to reach the tomb... and first to run away from the tomb! Thanks for the warning, Willford my man, and hope to see you again someday!"

With that, Kalath flicks a couple small balls in the direction of Dizrinantus, and the balls explode, filling the room with smoke! As the smoke billows, the sound of a door opening and the sound of a human running for its life can be heard, getting fainter and fainter....

Dirty Trick!

And so Kalath decides once more that discretion _*is*_ the better part of valor.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

_one dm hint_ - dizzy is not guarding the main entrance to the lair, nor is the main entrance to the lair found _in_ the cemetery.  Read what the ancient masters said again.  Figure I oughta mention this or everybody will try and beat up dizzy to get in and then be in for a very nasty surprise

As Kalath runs from the tomb, Willford laughs hysterically.  Fortunately the winged man does not give pursuit, but something else does.  As soon as Kalath is out the door, three canine shapes lope out of the dark night and give chase to Kalath.  

Ahead Kalath sees the well he had noticed earlier, behind are three wolves.  Stand and fight or keep running?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: Ah, I see. Main entrance on the other side of the cemetary, eh... and hidden entrances in the tombs. Heh. I still wonder how long it'll take someone to actually get into the second level.

Kalath decides that it's time to give the the non-discretion part of valor another chance, and prepares to fight.

Kalath thinks . o 0 (Hope these are just normal wolves like those other ones... otherwise, the "run away" side of the run away to stand and fight ratio is going to get another boost....)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

Wolves
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Master of the Stealthy Wolf, Expert of the Fang


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round*: 1
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3

As Kalath turns to fight, the three wolves rush at him. 

_Wolf 1:_ *The sword breaks the island; blocks the descent of the moon!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The sword drops facing the island; waves away the foray of the ember!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The monkey drowns the steppes; parts the onslaught of the spirit!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: Seems like the generator is stuck on swords and islands  Why can't it get stuck like that for me? 

Current Hits: 14

Kalath takes up the stance of the vine and attempts to obliterate the second wolf!

Attack at Wolf #2: The vine obliterates the canyon; dodges the terror of the foul!

ooc: Shouldn't that be "fowl"?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

heh- I had noticed the double swords but not the double islands

Kalath nimbly avoids the three wolves, dodging their teeth and fangs and as he strikes out, he deals *1 hit* to the second wolf.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round*: 2
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 2 / 3

The slightly injured wolf thrust out at Kalath in a feint to draw his attention after which the first wolf leaps for Kalath's head and the third wolf circles around behind Kalath, snapping and growling.


_Wolf 1:_ *The mantis quells the island; wards off the motion of the orchid!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The crab thrusts the ravine; protects against the thrust of the leaf!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The staff tracks from the valley; shreds the aggression of the snow!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: Heh, another island. That's 3 in 6 moves. Why can't I get volcanos or phoenixes like that?

Current Hits: 14

Kalath wields his metal fan once more, moving it so that it will cut through the wolf if it doesn't dodge!

Attack at Wolf #3: The fan moves through the prairie; wards off the beauty of the fortress!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath swings the fan around and slices into the wolf for *2 hits*.  But the other two wolves in front of him leap in and between the two of them they scratch and hit him for *2 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round*: 3
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 2 / 1

One wolf growling and with a hold on Kalath now tries to eat his foot.  The one behind him, bleeding but still wanting to fight leaps at him while the other wolf growls from its place near his feet.

_Wolf 1:_ *The frog devours the delta; shields against the descent of the weapon!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The crab slides by the foothills; parries the assailment of the canine!*

_Wolf 3:_ *The falcon eliminates the river; unfailingly dodges the rising of the eyes!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

ooc: BTW, cool new avatar

Current Hits: 12

Pulling out the handy gravestone he picked up just for this purpose, Kalath turns and gives the wounded wolf a hearty smack with it!

Chair Shot at Wolf #3!

Defensive move: The owl falls within the glade; redirects the speed of the stars!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The tombstone smacks the wolf and the wolf falls dead,  but the one wolf with its teeth in Kalath delivers *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round*: 4
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 2 / -

The wolf lets go of Kalath's foot and whines as its brother falls dead.  The other wolf though responds with rage!

_Wolf 1:_ *The timid rabbit seeks atop the glade; reduces the cut of the spirit when it slashes through the kick of the rain!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The jaguar demolishes the river; absorbs the efforts of the cat! *yen**


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Kalath attempts to decimate the wolf!

Attack at Wolf #2: The manta ray forcefully decimates the city; leaps over the descent of the mist!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

Kalath strikes the injured wolf for another *1 hit* and moves adroitly out of the way as the other timidly tries to bite him.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

*Round*: 4
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 1 / -

Both wolves growl and bare their teeth as they launch into aggresive attacks!

_Wolf 1:_ *The manticore overwhelms the pillars as it slashes in the midst of the wetlands; fends off the violence of the snow!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The blizzard severs the dungeon; dodges the stab of the fortress!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Kalath assumes the stance of the Lotus Blossum and punches at the injured wolf, just as he did before!

At Wolf #2: The lotus blossum punches by the pillars; blocks the roar of the root!

ooc: weird, IIRC I got a lotus blossum punches move in the other fight with wolves too


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Kalath's skill as a fighter is no match for the fury of the two wolves and as they each snap at him he recieves *2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round*: 5
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 1 / -

As the injured wolf retreats slightly the other lashes out with its claws.

_Wolf 1:_ *The claw glides across the river as it kicks facing the air; protects against the violence of the earth!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The manticore slides below the island; silences the offensive of the fell dagger!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 9

Attack at Wolf #2: The rabbit flips in the midst of the delta; waves away the thrust of the invisible blade!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Kalath flips and catches the injured wolf with his foot, snapping its neck.  But he can't roll out of the way fast enough to avoid *1 hit* from the other wolf.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round*: 6
*Hits remaining:* 3 / - / -

The remaining wolf tries to bite Kalath and wound him.

_Wolf 1:_ *The fan wounds the village; wards off the punch of the lightbeam!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 8

Attack at Wolf #1: The west wind punches below the delta; fends off the energy of the eyes!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Kalath knows his attack is good, but still the beast manages to dart aside at just the right time and snap his jaws, wounding Kalath for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round*: 7
*Hits remaining:* 3 / - / -

The wolf sways from side to side and growls loudly at Kalath.

_Wolf 1:_ *The drunken kama speaks near the island; scatters the quickening of the invisible blade!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 7

Attack at Wolf #1: The lizard obliterates the prairie and slides upon the chi; avoids the descent of the moon!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Though the drunken swaying of the wolf makes it hard to peg him down, Kalath manages to connect for *1 hit*.  The wolf yelps but does not flee


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round*: 8
*Hits remaining:* 2 / - / -

The wolf rises up and attacks but Kalath has reason to smile for the movements of the beasts are predictable to him and he knows how to counter.

_Wolf 1:_ *The phoenix attacks the cemetery; blocks the beauty of the orchid!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 7

As the wolf attempts the phoenix style against him, Kalath smiles and uses the stance of the lizard to penetrate the wolf's thick skin, scattering the thrust of its attack and wounding it!

Attack at Wolf #1: The lizard penetrates the caves; scatters the thrust of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The Wolf yelps as Kalath delivers *1 hit* of damage to it.  Wounded and discouraged it turns tail to run back towards Wicht's Tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round*: 9
*Hits remaining:* 1 / - / -

The wolf attempts to run away!

_Wolf 1:_ *The fan assaults the coast; fends off the punch of the air!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Current Hits: 7

Kalath attempts to stop the wolf as it runs away!

Attack at Wolf #1: The thorn flips underneath the river; parries the violence of the fire and angrily absorbs the descent of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Though it is close, Kalath manages to flip in the air, landing on the wolf before it can run further away.  The wolf is dead.

_Kalath recieves 1.5 experience points_

As Kalath surveys his surroundings, he sees the great tomb of Wicht just west of him, a well just east of him and a small cobbled path leading north from the well.  Further east and southeast the great frame of the barren tree can be faintly seen silhouetted against the stars.  

after your response, I'll start a new thread...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Kalath heads towards the well.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

[Ok, I'll shut this one down now. See you in the new thread. ]


----------

